# Please help!!!!



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I need ideas on how to fortify my home cheaply and without looking like crazies in my small neighborhood. We have an alarm system but we do not want to wait until a possible intruder is that close. we want to deter as much as possible. A real issue that I am struggling with is one door a back door near our driveway has a window. I did not install a deadbolt with a key on both sides as I have a lil one and in the event of a fire I want her to be able to turn it to escape. also our driveway is not really long so a driveway alarm would not be ideal as it would alarm but the intruder would be near my home fairly fast. I am thinking of setting it up near my road as I am on a dead end street and only have 2 homes that have cars in and out. would only use it when I went to bed. The idea behind that is it would alert me a minute or so sooner than my driveway would. I need something that can be done fairly quickly over the weekend. fast cheap ideas. I can not thank you enough for anything, any ideas that anyone has. THANK YOU. We are having a issue here that could become a big one. THANK YOU!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

First off, you don't need to secure your home so well that nobody can get in. It's impossible anyway. The pharaohs had an entire kingdom at their disposal and their tombs were still robbed before the mourners even made it back to the palace.

But there's no real reason why it should be easy for someone to get in. Their attempts should be loud and slow ... long enough for you to be very well-armed and patiently waiting in your ambuscade position. 

I'd replace all of your doors with solid-core doors that have no windows. If someone asks why, tell them the glare from the sun was bothering you or something similar.

Next, you need to make those doors kickproof. What I have done here is drop a bracket on either side of the door (which opens inward) and put a 2 x 4 across the brackets. Nobody short of the Hulk is going to kick in that door. A SWAT team might even be delayed a few minutes.

They make a lot of little wireless motion detectors you could put up around your place, but they'd be useless around mine. Too many cats and night critters moving about. But I've got two dogs that bark like crazy if anyone comes around, so it's not likely someone is sneaking up here.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are having an issue in your area are you sure the person(s) would be coming via your road? I just wouldn't want you to have a false sense of security if someone may approach on foot away from the road? 

I hope you and your family are able to stay safe.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

You could replace the glass in the back door with plexiglass or polycarbonate. Much harder to break through to reach the inside lock knob.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If it's a short term solution, just sounds to me like I'd be losing some sleep over the next few days and standing by with a shotgun.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Get a dog, burglars hate dogs.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

If you can't change the door, at least put a 2 key deadbolt on it with the key hanging close by. Also, replace the standard screws in the keepers on all door jambs with 4" screws going through the studs behind the jambs. Ask in any lock department, they've got them.

Motion sensor security lights are cheap, there are even solar powered ones for under $30. Mount it high enough to be out of reach. They can be installed in about 20 minutes. You might consider using a dummy video camera box in conjunction with the light, along with a sign indicating its presence.

Ernie is right that a determined intruder will get in, so I'd also recommend at 20 gauge shotgun with a short (but legal) barrel, loaded with #6 shot.

Setting up an alarm that could be set off by normal traffic will do little. First, you'd be jumping up all night, and second it sounds like approaching your house on foot wouldn't be difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would do plexi glass now and replace the back door as soon as possible. If you can do the door now then do it put the brackets with the 2x4 across all exterior doors now. 

Furniture can be moved in the way at night prop a chair under the door knob. 

Get battery operated motion night lights that you set up inside looking towards the door. They come in the door to see nothing but lights in there eyes. 

If you really think you have an issue now set up some metal cans with rocks in them strung on fishing line for them to trip over them and alerting you.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to ask what you have done to secure your windows? You are concerned about the window I your door so I am assuming you have secured the other windows somehow. You can go to a hardware store and get longer latch plates for your dead bolt and also a metal plate that goes behind the deadbolt, of course that is all pointless of you have a hollow core door


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know this is going to sound crazy - but have you watched the movie "Home Alone"? Where he leaves things like little cars on the floor under the windows so the bad guys would slip and fall, etc. Or what about low wind chimes that will hit someone's head if they come thru in the dark? 
Skateboards, left in bad places, 

and inside those wooden or metal bars across the door put in place with those U brackets. more than one where they would not expect it.?

motion sensor set off recording of a big dog barking in a manner that they want out to 'get them'.

Just crazy things. Make sure you have a phone that you can use that is not a land line (lines can be cut). 
Do you have a gun and do you know how to use it?

is your car parked facing out so you could get in it and leave quickly?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I know you said without looking like crazies, but maybe you should look like crazies. That's one of the best deterrents. I agree with Ernie...if it's a specific threat that you expect to not last too long, try to have someone awake and armed all the time if you can.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I have a tippy 3-legged table that I can put in front of the door with a cookie tin full of marbles on it. If the door opens the table tips (loud crash alarm) and there are marbles all over the tile floor (hopefully leading to crash landing). All our doors are metal with deadbolts, but the front is the most vulnerable so that's where I set up the alarm. The back door can easily be blocked with furniture making it impossible to open as the door opens to inside wall. All windows have furniture under them which would provide a crash warning and again hopefully a crash landing. We gave up on the motion light as it was off and on all night as ***** and cats crossed the yard.

I know a determined person can get in, but our goal is to make it as difficult and noisy as possible to give me time to call 911 (must be politically correct) and dh time to get his shotgun. I'm still looking for a small handgun that will work with my crippled hands.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

If you can shoot at your location, Start doing some target practice at all hours of the day( or get those rats out of the barn). 
Become the crazy person, open carry on your property(if legal)

put in some barricades outside the doors of your house to deter cars from smashing them in.

get a dog.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have glass things in all my window's so hopefully if someone came in that way it would make enough noise to wake my dog, and for me to call 911 or grab my gun... that is if she didn't take them out first...
If your door with the window is wood,, you could nail up some plywood over the window till there was a time that you could do something more... not that it would look overly great but it's an option...and if people think I am a little crazy that might deter them also...


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I find solid doors on Craigslist all the time...and other good building stuff. If you are determined to fix the doors check there. If you are having an issue first sit and think about the person or persons and where they are going to come at you from..road, field, cross country? Then make a paper list, and keep going until it's no longer an issue. And if this is an issue that puts your family in danger, make sure the police etc know what's up. I would start by covering that door window with some wire,like chicken wire. Could still be broken, but will slow an intruder down a little. Then hang a curtain over it. So anyone at door can not look in. I have a window in my front door, but dont have to worry much here. I also look out my front room window or my bedroom window before approaching the door. I learned a long time ago how to look before moving, and do it quiet and sneaky. Not a bad thing to practice.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most nights here we sleep with the doors and windows open for the air flow. Only nuisance is the darn cats coming in and out as they please. Apparently midnight is the appropriate time for a cat to jump on your head.

I guess we just don't look like the right place to rob.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My dream is to replace the decorative shutters on my house with real shutters.
Ones that I can swing closed and lock down.
I think it would also be good during cold winter nights. Add a layer of plastic or something to the inside and swing them closed to block out the wind.

And windows are the true weak point.
If someone really, really wants in , like in an SHTF situation, then they aren't going to be deterred because they can't get through the door.
They are just coming in the windows.
But put thick shutters, maybe inside and out, and they will have to work a lot harder.

And the traditional method of barring the door is good too. Thick, stout slab of wood slid down into 2 braces that support it. Worked for hundreds upon hundreds of years..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If a dog is out of the question, my suggestion would be to place the biggest dog dish you can find by the back door. Paint the name "CHOPPER" on the dish and have a ten foot section of heavy logging chain with one o' those big spiked dog collars attached to one end of the chain and the other end of the chain bolted to the house.

Then, throw some spent shotgun shells and pistol cartridges around the yard, porch, driveway, sidewalks, etc. Maybe some empty beer cans thrown around the yard, too.

On a tree, nail a thick round wood slice painted to look like a target. Put a bunch of axe cuts into the target and maybe have a couple throwing stars left in the target for effect.

By the dog chain near the back door leave a pair of muddy Size 14 hunting boots. And, have the wife hang a couple Size XXL bib overalls from the clothesline with the name "BUBBA" embroidered on them.

A rebel flag flying in the yard would have a nice effect, too.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> If a dog is out of the question, my suggestion would be to place the biggest dog dish you can find by the back door. Paint the name "CHOPPER" on the dish and have a ten foot section of heavy logging chain with one o' those big spiked dog collars attached to one end of the chain and the other end of the chain bolted to the house.
> 
> Then, throw some spent shotgun shells and pistol cartridges around the yard, porch, driveway, sidewalks, etc. Maybe some empty beer cans thrown around the yard, too.
> 
> ...


You been to my place? 

Justincase, there's a service I can provide here ...

For $100 a day and all expenses paid (I like RC Cola and Moon Pies), I will come sit on your porch day and night for the next week with my shotgun across my lap. 

I suspect you won't have no trouble.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I vote for a dog too...big dogs are awesome, but even the little yippy ones are good for home protection. My son has a chihuahua that can sense the slightest disturbance and would alret you to someone on your premisis


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

justincase said:


> We are having a issue here that could become a big one. THANK YOU!


Check in when you get a chance...I worry about people even if I don't know them. I hope your issue gets resolved quickly!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ernie said:


> You been to my place?
> 
> Justincase, there's a service I can provide here ...
> 
> ...


I suspect just havin' Ernie on your porch at the end of the day to talk to would be well worth the cost. Never mind the security detail. 

Don't get around here much anymore, but good to see you posting again, Ernie.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I was robbed once. House was on a golf course. They came across golf course in snow mobiles. Back door had a window in it. Took glass cutter, made an arc, reached in and unlocked door. Took me a while to get my fear under control.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

olivehill said:


> I suspect just havin' Ernie on your porch at the end of the day to talk to would be well worth the cost. Never mind the security detail.
> 
> Don't get around here much anymore, but good to see you posting again, Ernie.


Heh. Thank ya.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Seconding the suggestion to put plywood over the door window. I would also brace it with a couple of 2 x 4s and do the 2 x 4 door latches as well. If this is a short term thing, make some plywood shutters for the windows as well and brace them with 2 x 4 latches too. Be sure to cut peep holes in them so you can see out. Forget noisy things in the floor, drive some 8 penny nails through a length of 1 x 4 and place them nail points up under the windows and in front of the doors. If they get in, they won't get far without stepping on the nails and making a lot of hurt noise. In the morning, just be sure to pick the boards up and put them somewhere the little one cannot get hurt on them. Just some quick thoughts.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a suggestion I haven't seen anyone post. If you don't have any, and are allowed to get some, get some geese. They're louder than any dog and can be quite aggressive. For someone not used to handling honkers, they can be a big deterrent.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> You been to my place?
> 
> Justincase, there's a service I can provide here ...
> 
> ...


I know several folks that have a mannequin sitting on their front porch, dressed up just like the owner... sometimes it is the owner sitting there... one never knows... the shotgun sitting across 'their' laps doesn't hurt any...


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

(This is a joke that is floating around on the internet, it makes me smile every time I read it.)

How to install a southern home security system:


Go to Goodwill and buy a pair of men&#8217;s size 14 &#8211; 16 work boots, well worn
 

Place them on your front porch by a chair holding a copy of Guns and Ammo Magazine
 

Put 4 giant dog dishes next to the chair
 

Leave a note on the door that reads:
 
Bubba, me and Marcel, Donnie Ray and Jimmy Earl went to get more ammo and beer. Be back in an hour. Don&#8217;t mess with the pit bulls. They got the mail man this morning and messed him up real bad. I don&#8217;t think Killer took part, but it was hard to tell from all the blood. Anyway, I locked all 4 of them up in the house. Better wait outside. Be right back.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Goodness justincase! Come back and checkin!


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree you should notify the local law about the situation. Even if they can't get there in time to help they will at least have a record that you were having a problem if you have to shoot someone. Make sure they are inside the house before you shoot them, or at least inside enough you can drag them on inside. Self defense that way. And make sure you finish what you start. If you know the names of the problem people, mention that too. Since you have a small child, make sure she sleeps in the room with you. It's easier to take care of all of you if you're together. If she's in one room and you're in another when something bad starts to go down, you will spend valuable seconds trying to get to her and you might compromise your defensive position. Better yet, if you have someone you trust enough letting her spend a while elsewhere might be best. If that isn't possible, clean out the closet and make her bed in there. Close the door if the intruder gets in. Tell her she needs to stay quiet until you come open the door. Try to think up a game so it won't be scary for her.
If possible, buy a couple of eyelet screws and some wire or at least thin, strong rope. Screw them in the wall on either side of a narrow walkway with poor lighting. String the wire between them. Trip wire.
Leave outside lights on at night, inside lights off as much as possible and use low lighting otherwise. Avoid the common thing of flipping on a light every time you move from room to room. Someone outside can track your movements that way. Keep the low light on all night, but not in the room where you will sleep. You want back light if someone gets in the house. You want to see them better than they see you. When I had a similar situation, I didn't sleep in the bed either. That's where folks are usually expected to be at night, so be somewhere else. Sleep in a dark corner or something.
About the door---not the best solution but cheap if it's all you can do. Buy a HEAVY duty sliding thumb bolt. Put it at the top of the door above the window. If they knock the window out and unlock the door knob it will still take a little more time for them to either kick the door in or find the bolt and unlock it. 
I'd also install one of those bolts on my "safe room" I intended to defend myself from. Seconds count. Try to make them count for you.
Plan a way out. Better yet, several ways out. It might be better to run and let them have the place IF you are reasonably sure there's no one outside.
Lastly, put yourself in their position. If they wanted to get to you, how would they be most likely to do it? Presumably they will want the fastest, quietest way to get in. Thinking from their perspective will help show you your weakest spots.
You might also be able to put stuff under the windows on the outside to try to move them to try to gain entry where it would be more advantageous for you. Try to move them to come in where you have a clear line of sight if they get in.
Be careful, be paranoid, and don't care what the neighbors think. Neighbors have a tendency to come and go. Better to be thought unusual than end up a statistic. I wish you well.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

ok so you've had some good advise on the door and cautions on the windows, for the windows can you put some thin pieces of plywood under the windows with a whole bunch of wood screws or dry wall screws sticking up through them if some one steps on that the will back off the window and could leave since they have multiple holes in their foot/feet. if someone asks say animals have been digging around the windows. not fool proof but might be a help. laws in your AO might make that illegal though.

hope this helps
dean


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

The last time justincase was on was when this was posted. I sure hope everything is ok. Getting a bit worried.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Be careful about doing something that could be interpreted as intentionally causing harm to the intruder such as driving nails or screws through a board and leaving it pointy side up. Depending on where you live you could be charged. Personally, if someone breaks into your property I think you should be able to shoot them in the face with a bazooka but, alas, that is not what the law says in some places.

Longer term solutions are to plant something prickly under the windows, roses or some sort of prickly hedge, to make the window less appealing.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Another cheap, easy investment that saved me from getting broken in on years ago while single, was one of the old chain type locks that fastens across the door and then slides into a track. It makes a heck of a noise when someone tries to open the door. I put them at the top AND 2/3 of the way down on the door. The burglar (my then neighbor) knew I was home, @ 2 a.m. and chiseled out around the lock in the wood door. He thought he was "home free" til he opened the door and it went WWWHACK!!! against the chains, and then my german shepherd lept against the door from the inside growling & barking loudly, followed by me leaping down the stairs with gun in hand...he ran back into his apt next door. I heard his door shut, let my dog out the door and he ran immediately to the next door over. I called LEO's & told them what happened. The nice police officer spent the rest of the night in my parking lot, and walked around the buildings. A few days later the jerk was arrested for multiple burglaries. Love those little chain locks, and people aren't expecting ya to have them now days, and 2 are better than one... as always!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

We had an entirely fubar situation here last night.

At about 10pm a truck drove down our driveway and turned around in front of our cabin. This almost never happens, and there's no business at all for someone to be doing it at 10pm at night. It's not a short driveway and it's going well back off the road.

I grabbed my shotgun as soon as I saw the lights, but someone had moved the shells! We don't have much light in our cabin at night and use little Ryobi lanterns to see, but as soon as the truck started coming down the drive I gave instructions to kill the lights while I reached for the shells, only to find they weren't there!

The vehicle turned it down and was all the way down the driveway before I found the shells. My pistol was within reach but I concur with the great Colonel Cooper in that a pistol is only useful to fight your way to your rifle.

So if that had been a truckload full of people with the intent to rush the house, we'd have been screwed. The door bar would have held them off for a few minutes unless they brought a sledgehammer, but if they were armed and decided to shoot at the windows, all I would have had ready to return fire with was a 380 pistol!

Just not acceptable. Words have to be spoken and drills will need to be conducted.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

if you can have a big dog get one!
driveway alarms..
motion lights..
our roosters will crow if someone drives/walks into our yard.

My son came home early this morning 2am....he parked at the neighbors to avoid the dog and roosters (and momma)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Attach your motion activated sprinkler system to a urinal with a storage tank...

... and in a real SHTF situation-
Consider your septic tank as a source of unlimited ammo.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Truckinguy said:


> Be careful about doing something that could be interpreted as intentionally causing harm to the intruder such as driving nails or screws through a board and leaving it pointy side up. Depending on where you live you could be charged. Personally, if someone breaks into your property I think you should be able to shoot them in the face with a bazooka but, alas, that is not what the law says in some places.
> 
> Longer term solutions are to plant something prickly under the windows, roses or some sort of prickly hedge, to make the window less appealing.


he's in the US Truckinguy, they might not have the same hug a thug laws like we have in Canada with the blanket Criminal Code of Canada.

planting rose or some thorny hedge under the windows is a good idea, long term but i got the impression that time was short on the situation.

dean


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> We had an entirely fubar situation here last night.
> 
> At about 10pm a truck drove down our driveway and turned around in front of our cabin. This almost never happens, and there's no business at all for someone to be doing it at 10pm at night. It's not a short driveway and it's going well back off the road.
> 
> ...


NO ONE comes down here after dark, without calling me first... I've had three people make the trip, unannounced, and them not knowing I lived down here, till I 'introduced' myself to them. They didn't ever want to come back after that, for any reason, daylight or dark.

Sympathize with the 'no shell' scenario... last week I had a sow **** up in a tall oak tree, and my 10-22's trigger wouldn't work, so had to improvise quickly and shoulder a bull barreled AR... **** died, but my shoulder was killing me the next day. Got the 10-22 to working again. We keep firearms by the door, because that's the most convenient place... and they stay loaded. On a hat rack by the door hangs a beater rifle...


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the big dogs. We have 2 big dogs outside & a small yapper in the house. We also have geese & guineas. Both of them are great watchdogs & very loud.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

longshot38 said:


> he's in the US Truckinguy, they might not have the same hug a thug laws like we have in Canada with the blanket Criminal Code of Canada.
> 
> planting rose or some thorny hedge under the windows is a good idea, long term but i got the impression that time was short on the situation.
> 
> dean


Yup, I understand but I think there have been cases in the US where people have trespassed, hurt themselves and successfully sued the property owner. Just sayin' be careful, with all the frivolous lawsuits flying around it might be a possibility.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Truckinguy said:


> Yup, I understand but I think there have been cases in the US where people have trespassed, hurt themselves and successfully sued the property owner. Just sayin' be careful, with all the frivolous lawsuits flying around it might be a possibility.


 I remember a case here in Texas where a guy was repeatedly burgled, he set up a shotgun to go off if someone broke in, it did, it hit the intruder, the homeowner was prosecuted for it and the book tossed at him for setting that lethal trap.

I have loaned out my dog to my sister, and to my parents, for short term security. For me my dog has the role of alerting me and delaying an intruder long enough for me to get up and deal with it, which the dog also knows I am better equipped to do.

You might also invite some big guy to come stay for a few days visit, I've done that for a couple folks as well.

Folks around my place know I am armed, all but a couple of neighbors think my German Shepherd is insane and mean, won't even come near my gate, and I like it that way.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> I know this is going to sound crazy - but have you watched the movie "Home Alone"? Where he leaves things like little cars on the floor under the windows so the bad guys would slip and fall, etc. Or what about low wind chimes that will hit someone's head if they come thru in the dark?
> Skateboards, left in bad places,
> 
> and inside those wooden or metal bars across the door put in place with those U brackets. more than one where they would not expect it.?
> ...


Angie. You forgot. Just set a large spider on one of the burglars as he lays there after tripping on a taut rope in your hallway. Works for me....


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

I had a friend that had a ex husband that use to beat her up when he did coke. I can't tell u how many times I hit that man over the head with bottles and stuff and it never hurt him while he was doing coke. Police was no help , he would beat her up and be gone before they got there. One night we had people sit up all night at windows and doors with baseball bats. He never got past the back door, he didn't look pretty when the cops picked him up . Years later he hung himself in prison.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

justincase, how are you??? Anybody heard from him? Hope all is well...

Nevermind, finally saw the update.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You need this:


http://www.homesecurityhacks.com/20...film-inexpensive-security-privacy-and-safety/


----------

